# Type Me! (Or I will steal your soul)



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> It seems there's no point to this thread.


The only point to this thread was to find my type. Once I found it, there's no need for this thread anymore, yes?

I'm sorry if I offended you in any way


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> The only point to this thread was to find my type. Once I found it, there's no need for this thread anymore, yes?


If you feel that confident about it.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> If you feel that confident about it.


I do. 
But if you want to ask me any more questions, I guess you can.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I do.
> But if you want to ask me any more questions, I guess you can.


I won't risk frustrating you 

Although you never shared your AP classes. Would you rather keep that private?

In the event you haven't seen this:


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@shinynotshiny

TelepathicMooseGoose's goal was always to find out her type, never to make friends with the likes of us and start a long conversation about typology and Jupiter's moons.  You know how cold-hearted these INFJs can be.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @shinynotshiny
> 
> TelepathicMooseGoose's goal was always to find out her type, never to make friends with the likes of us and start a long conversation about typology and Jupiter's moons.  You know how cold-hearted these INFJs can be.


AHHHH no! I love talking about typology, and I'm certainly not mean! I'd love to talk about typology more, just maybe under the assumption that I know my type. I hope I haven't come off too harsh 
...
I also noticed you added a "moose" into my name. Am I now a Moosey Goose? I love Moosey Geese.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I won't risk frustrating you
> 
> Although you never shared your AP classes. Would you rather keep that private?
> 
> In the event you haven't seen this:


Oh, I just didn't see the necessity in answering (either that or I probably just overlooked it). I'm finishing up freshman year of high school (as I'm 15) and so I'm taking AP Biology, AP Algebra 2, AP English, and AP World History.

Also, I've been an avid fan of Michael Pierce's videos since his second video, I believe. I've re-watched every single of his videos and studied them. 

Once again, I'm sorry if I came off cold


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> @shinynotshiny
> 
> TelepathicMooseGoose's goal was always to find out her type, never to make friends with the likes of us and start a long conversation about typology and Jupiter's moons.  You know how cold-hearted these INFJs can be.


Who said anything about making friends? You overestimate my warmth.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Oh, I just didn't see the necessity in answering (either that or I probably just overlooked it). I'm finishing up freshman year of high school (as I'm 15) and so I'm taking AP Biology, AP Algebra 2, AP English, and AP World History.
> 
> Also, I've been an avid fan of Michael Pierce's videos since his second video, I believe. I've re-watched every single of his videos and studied them.
> 
> Once again, I'm sorry if I came off cold


Not cold, just resolute.

Four classes, huh? You're definitely "one of those." Don't worry, I wiggled my way out of phys ed requirements by requesting AP European History. Keep that drive


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, it just occurred to me TelepathicMoose is a superior username.  

I had a strange vision in my head of a world where telepathy was possible, but only when the person projecting the message, and the person receiving the message, were both touching a moose (not the exact same moose obviously, that would be an absurd idea). There would be a moose in every home and workplace, and people would walk their moose in the streets. Just imagine the size of the moose farms! 

Anyway, random idea, best to ignore it...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Not cold, just resolute.
> 
> Four classes, huh? You're definitely "one of those." Don't worry, I wiggled my way out of phys ed requirements by requesting AP European History. Keep that drive


"One of those?" Ohoho, I'm curious as to what that means.
I believe my weakness may be physical education. I'm thin and weak, and horrible at sports. I actually requested to not be required to take PhysED due to "weakness", and for some miracle, they accepted. Funny how school systems are, sometimes so lenient and sometimes not at all.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

@shinynotshiny

Admit it. Inside you're so warm it melts your teeth.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> "One of those?" Ohoho, I'm curious as to what that means.
> I believe my weakness may be physical education. I'm thin and weak, and horrible at sports. I actually requested to not be required to take PhysED due to "weakness", and for some miracle, they accepted. Funny how school systems are, sometimes so lenient and sometimes not at all.


The quiet ones you have to watch out for, of course.

"Weakness." I should have tried that.



Rachel Wood said:


> @shinynotshiny
> 
> Admit it. Inside you're so warm it melts your teeth.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> The quiet ones you have to watch out for, of course.


I _am_ one of the quiet ones.



shinynotshiny said:


> "Weakness." I should have tried that.


It works, almost always.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I _am_ one of the quiet ones.


Yes. "One of those."


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Yes. "One of those."


Ah, well I hope I'm not one of the weird ones.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, well I hope I'm not one of the weird ones.


Depends on how you define weird. I think weird is interesting 

I meant nothing by it. I'm also "one of those."


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Depends on how you define weird. I think weird is interesting
> 
> I meant nothing by it. I'm also "one of those."


Oh, don't worry. I took no offense to it. I myself also agree believe weird is interesting.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Seeing as we're all so terribly worried about offending each other (because if we did the world would end), I'd like to point out I'm very offended by there being no reply to my post about the telepathic moose world. Especially taking into account that it's obviously the future, and so is a very important question that needs to be discussed (preferably while puffing a pipe and nodding sagely).


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @hoopla
> I misunderstood what the question was asking me. I thought you meant whether I liked to get to a definite answer or not.
> 
> I overthink _everything_, actually. I analyze everything through every facet of its existence and I'm always pondering every perspective from which it could be looked at. What is its meaning? How does it work? What is hidden behind it's surface? When? Why? Where? I'm overly curious and I over-think things beyond comparison. My mother is constantly telling me to not think so much, but it's a lost cause. I analyze everything, _everything_ in my life. I have no idea where you got the conclusion that I'm not an overthinker. I also cannot think straight if I'm talking (Ti), and I need to think silently and in my head, more than anything at all. I'm also indecisive at times, but not horribly so. Also, why do you see Ne/Si and not Ni/Se? I see no Si in me whatsoever and after looking at Ni and analyzing it for about 8 hours total and taking I don't know how many cognitive functions tests and getting Ni as 100% dominant, that's a bit confusing. I'm almost certain I use Ni, that and Ti are the only ones I'm certain of, actually.
> ...


It was very apparent you did your homework, and I appreciate that. I love seeing people take the functions seriously and study them extensively, like the little nerd I am.

While you clearly have studied, one error I thought I'd point out is that everyone senses and everyone intuites (Real word? Probably not, but it should be). So if you use Ni, you use Se. If Ni is dominate, Se will be unconscious, but still available for use, especially when particularly engaged. 

Where do I see Ne-Si? That impressions snuck on me about a third into the post. For one thing, you locked so tightly into a type, stuck on an idealized, labeled, abstracted impression of what these types are like through information learned. You used comparisons ("well xxxx is like this so I can't be their type") to prove to us you're intuitive. Impressionistic contrast and compare, no? Most importantly, I got the idea you were testing the idea of INFJ, seeing if you could answer like an INFJ to get such a result. Discovering the essence of what INFJ is, and playing devil's advocate. I could be wrong, and if so I apologize, but that was definitely my impression. I'd like to guess the idea of INFJ being the rarest type mystifies you. 

What I noticed was some inconsistency in some of your answers. You could have misunderstood that I was gauging Ti, but your answer to my question sounded like a disvalue of it. If you use Ti, I imagine it would have come out full force in my question. Your "Ti" came out after you noticed what I was doing. Too funny.

My question about viewing life as distasteful was an Si question, actually. Si filters and abstracts reality into something scary, dangerous or distasteful. This is why Si is notorious for caution. I get a sense you feel out of sync in reality. I also like how you tended to choose the Ne over Ni answers in my questions. When asking how others felt, you primarily focused on your feelings, not theirs. Not that you don't have empathy for others, but in perhaps a difference fashion than Fe. Ever consider that?

100% Ni on cognitive function tests? Interesting. I'd love to see the data. I trust it wouldn't be rigged.

You internalize all those feels, and seem to have a rich inner Fi-Si world. You mask yourself so others don't know the real you. How that's Aux Fe, I have no idea. I bet you're very selective of who you reveal yourself to (to keep peace with social order, right? ) You might not be an INFP. I'm still learning everyday about the functions. I haven't hit my mission of mastery, but it's fun for me to toy around, and when something seems fishy, I feel like investigating. My opinion shouldn't matter anyway. As you said yourself, you know yourself better than I.

Either way, why ask when you were going to land on INFJ all along? You knew it and I knew it. Whatever your type, you're quite the clever, crafty individual, and I applaud you for it.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Weirdly, you sound exactly like me at 15. I mean, I was recently looking at some old things I wrote from that period, and you are using the exact same writing style, vocabulary, humor and partially the same opinions.
I may be biased to make this judgement then, and may be reading more of myself into what you wrote as a result, but have you considered ESFJ or ISFJ? In my opinion (based on what you wrote) you use more Fe than Ti, everything you are saying points at an awareness of social relationships, you are qualifying yourself a lot, comparing yourself to others, and striving for harmony. I'm not really seeing the Si but in my opinion the Ne you are describing is not your dominant function, but tertiary or _possibly_ inferior. You definitely use Ti as well, but to me it does not sound like it is your dominant function or auxiliary, to me it sounds like you are rather impressed/surprised with yourself for being clever (which you are), which to me is more typical of tertiary or inferior traits.

Honestly, look seriously at the ESFJ descriptions and such -- I can really see it fitting you.

Otherwise, I would think ENTP.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> Weirdly, you sound exactly like me at 15. I mean, I was recently looking at some old things I wrote from that period, and you are using the exact same writing style, vocabulary, humor and partially the same opinions.
> I may be biased to make this judgement then, and may be reading more of myself into what you wrote as a result, but have you considered ESFJ or ISFJ? In my opinion (based on what you wrote) you use more Fe than Ti, everything you are saying points at an awareness of social relationships, you are qualifying yourself a lot, comparing yourself to others, and striving for harmony. I'm not really seeing the Si but in my opinion the Ne you are describing is not your dominant function, but tertiary or _possibly_ inferior. You definitely use Ti as well, but to me it does not sound like it is your dominant function or auxiliary, to me it sounds like you are rather impressed/surprised with yourself for being clever (which you are), which to me is more typical of tertiary or inferior traits.
> 
> Honestly, look seriously at the ESFJ descriptions and such -- I can really see it fitting you.
> ...


Thank you and,
I appreciate the idea, but I'm not an SFJ. I know plenty of them, and I act nothing like them. Yes, I have considered it before.  They are detail-oriented, task-focused, and often dislike talking about super-deep subjects. I'm also horrible at surroundings, and my memory (excluding numbers and names) isn't the best. I also live in a dreamworld. Also, I'm pretty sure I'm a xxxP type (pretty, not certain.)
Also, I live with an ISFJ, I know how they act. While yes, I've considered it, I don't think I am it. Especially considering whatever Si I do have, is literal crud.

Also, if I'm not an ENTP, then I'm probably an Ixxx type (probably.)

Edit: Also, you identify as an INFP. You say I write like you did at my age. I've considered INFP a ton of times. Could I possibly be an INFP who is confused about her judgement axis?


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> In a sense, both. I thought I was an INFJ for a long time. When watching Michael Pierce's videos, I realized I did not think like that. I then had an overall sense of discomfort, as well as noticing logical disruptions as well. It was _more_ general uncertainty, but I felt a sense of logic in it as well. But then, is my type not ENTP? Gah, I keep adding new possibilities in and now I can't factor them out. If I have strong Fe, then I can't be an NFP, but I am an NP, but if I'm not an NFP then I have to be an NTP, if I'm not either then I'm not an NP. But I'm definitely Ne/Si axis, and I'm pretty sure I use Fe/Ti, unless you're wrong or I'm somehow deceiving myself.


I think you might be overanalyzing and letting Ne run with the ball a little too much. The evidence you already presented on how and why you gravitate towards the Ti/Fe axis seemed very thurough. The conflict with your dad over his obsession with facts is very clearly a conflict with his primary Te that you probably wouldn't have if you were alligned with the Fi/Te axis. Strong N has been very clear and obvious through all of this... as has fairly equal strength between F and T. As you already mentioned, the introverted pairing of Ni / Ti can make INFJ's seem more T... I myself have experienced this when taking the online tests. And as you said, the same holds true for the extroverted Ne / Fe pairing in making ENTP's seem more F like. And to answer your earlier questions about introversion... yes primary Ne's can tend to be very introverted extroverts especially ENTP's because Ne only needs external stimulation to activate and feel recharged... and Ti is a very internal logical process... not at all people centric like F can sometimes be. Social extroversion is seperate and independent from MBTI introversion / extroversion. It strongly influences and typically aligns with MBTI but they are two different things.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> I think you might be overanalyzing and letting Ne run with the ball a little too much. The evidence you already presented on how and why you gravitate towards the Ti/Fe axis seemed very thurough. The conflict with your dad over his obsession with facts is very clearly a conflict with his primary Te that you probably wouldn't have if you were alligned with the Fi/Te axis. Strong N has been very clear and obvious through all of this... as has fairly equal strength between F and T. As you already mentioned, the introverted pairing of Ni / Ti can make INFJ's seem more T... I myself have experienced this when taking the online tests. And as you said, the same holds true for the extroverted Ne / Fe pairing in making ENTP's seem more F like. And to answer your earlier questions about introversion... yes primary Ne's can tend to be very introverted extroverts especially ENTP's because Ne only needs external stimulation to activate and feel recharged... and Ti is a very internal logical process... not at all people centric like F can sometimes be. Social extroversion is seperate and independent from MBTI introversion / extroversion. It strongly influences and typically aligns with MBTI but they are two different things.


Okay, I see. So then would it be safe to say I'm an ENTP?

Something about what @Oswin said sparked an idea that I may be an INFP. Especially since INFPs have inferior Te and thus have trouble with ExTJ types. As well as the fact that Ne-doms are exceptionally messy and random in mindset, and while I am myself, I'm not horribly so. If I was an INFP it'd also account for why my Si is noticeable and why I feel as if I have no Te whatsoever. HOWEVER, I MAY BE WRONG. I TEND TO BE WRONG QUITE OFTEN AND I MAY BE OVER-ANALYZING THIS AND I MAY STILL BE AN ENTP.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Oswin, @Jinsei,

Nevermind, Oswin is apparently an ESFJ, so I may not be INFP. Or I may. Either way, I'm positive I'm not an xSFJ, so we can rule that out...y-yes?

I'm sorry, my Ne is killing me now.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @Oswin, @Jinsei,
> 
> Nevermind, Oswin is apparently an ESFJ, so I may not be INFP. Either way, I'm positive I'm not an xSFJ, so we can rule that out...y-yes?


Wait wait wait, I am not sure about my type, I could very well be an INFP, I have no clue. It's one of the two, ESFJ or INFP.
I swear I am not trying to confuse you, but the fact that I referred to myself as an INFP while still an ESFJ, then changed to ESFJ, then...I don't know, your post then made me think I was INFP, so I don't know, I'm so confused, basically don't trust anything I say, but if anything I say sparks some sort of realization, go with that! (but research it independently pls).

I am not going to try to convince you you are an SFJ, as you very well could not be, but bear in mind that there are many SFJs who will talk about deep subjects and are very much more creative and unique then the descriptions and stereotypes might suggest. Si is not just details and thoroughness, it is also a subjective perceptive function with a peculiar way of seeing beauty and understanding the world (and different for each individual). However, if you look at it and feel you don't have it much, you probably don't.

Ok, I clearly can't give you much of an opinion, and now I'm rather terrified of causing any more confusion -- anyways, I hope you find your type))


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> Wait wait wait, I am not sure about my type, I could very well be an INFP, I have no clue. It's one of the two, ESFJ or INFP.
> I swear I am not trying to confuse you, but the fact that I referred to myself as an INFP while still an ESFJ, then changed to ESFJ, then...I don't know, your post then made me think I was INFP, so I don't know, I'm so confused, basically don't trust anything I say, but if anything I say sparks some sort of realization, go with that! (but research it independently pls).
> 
> I am not going to try to convince you you are an SFJ, as you very well could not be, but bear in mind that there are many SFJs who will talk about deep subjects and are very much more creative and unique then the descriptions and stereotypes might suggest. Si is not just details and thoroughness, it is also a subjective perceptive function with a peculiar way of seeing beauty and understanding the world (and different for each individual). However, if you look at it and feel you don't have it much, you probably don't.
> ...


Thank you. 

From this, I can concur that I probably use Si, but it is not my dominant function. 

Do you know what personality type I might consider now? INFP. I swear, I'm seeing it fit in more an more. If I was an Ne _dominant_, I'd be more crazy-minded then I am. If my Ne is below aux (i.e. tert or inferior), then I wouldn't be as creative as I am, or at least rely as heavily on my Ne as I do. I've been reading about Fi more and more, and there's a part of me that wonders if I'm using Fi and not Fe. My only concern is that I'm emotionally expressive in my face, and I tend to feel with my "heart" (indicative of Fe.)
I could see myself using both Ne and Si on a similar level, with Ne being placed higher. However, I may still be the Fe/Ti axis, which would indicate me being an ENTP. I'm going to really on Jinsei for this one, because I don't know anymore. Also, I would think that if I end up being an INFP, you're probably going to be one too. If otherwise, hmm, I'm not so sure.

I know that SJs can be deep and wise. My mother is a very knowledgable, deep person. However, it is not common of her to do it as often as I, nor does she actually value it as much as me. I hope I'm not over-generalizing. I definitely see some Si in me, but I do not think it is in my dominant or aux. functions. I actually recently just experience an Si memory, and it was the weirdest, strangest occurrence to date. It is not often, and it's overwhelming and weird when it occurs...*shudders*


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh gosh, I hope @Jinsei hasn't gotten_ too _annoyed with me. I'm being to pesky, aren't I?


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

In your more recent posts, you have indeed started to show strong signs of being probably more of an Ne user than an Ni user. Taking what you said at face value, I'd say that you could be either an ENP or an INP. However, I am having trouble with that typing for you, because though you show the "behaviours" of an Ne dominant type (coming up with lots of ideas etc.) it doesn't appear particularly well-developed - though NPs do ask weird questions like "What if people have pens for heads?" that doesn't really reflect the real *philosophy* behind the Ne type. The deeper Ne mindset is more about really EXPLORING these ideas (in tons of depth if an INP; until they get bored for an ENP), and in following OTHER ideas that spiral off from these ideas, creating a giant web of loosely-related threads. ENP types prefer a messy "internal system of webs*, while INPs are fairly OCD at ordering them and making sure there are no "pointless threads*. Hope you can understand what I'm trying to say? 

It just seems to me that the way you describe your Ne use is more simplistic, which may mean you're SJ like the other poster said. Can you see yourself in my "web" description?

As for Fe-Ti vs Te-Fi, I really don't think you give enough info to say. You say you "analyse" things a lot, but it isn't clear what you mean. Careful logical analysis, wanting to solve a problem purely out of curiosity, is indeed Ti. But I'm not sure this is what you're describing. All the introverted types tend to spend quite a lot of time "analysing" things, also N types generally. Si can also lead ESJs to analyse a lot, and Ji functions can make ESPs do the same. So just saying you see yourself as very analytical doesn't mean much, unless you explain what and how you analyse, and your general thought process.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Si isn't about memory really, and Fe isn't about facial expressions.  Though both can often manifest that way.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Also, being obsessed with incorrect spelling, etc, and just stating the facts, seems more related to Si than Thinking.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm glad to see you've settled into your ENTP identity.

I don't think you're over-generalizing about SJs or INFPs. It's true that SJs lack depth and complexity and it's true that INFPs are childish and dreamy. What's also true is that ENTPs are the biggest trolls on the face of this earth. Their ego-stroking borders on the perverse. Trust me on this. I know an adult ENTP and the sight is absolutely dreadful. 

Looking back through this thread, it's plain as day you have the makings of an Epic Troll. Keep cultivating those skills!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> In your more recent posts, you have indeed started to show strong signs of being probably more of an Ne user than an Ni user. Taking what you said at face value, I'd say that you could be either an ENP or an INP. However, I am having trouble with that typing for you, because though you show the "behaviours" of an Ne dominant type (coming up with lots of ideas etc.) it doesn't appear particularly well-developed - though NPs do ask weird questions like "What if people have pens for heads?" that doesn't really reflect the real *philosophy* behind the Ne type. The deeper Ne mindset is more about really EXPLORING these ideas (in tons of depth if an INP; until they get bored for an ENP), and in following OTHER ideas that spiral off from these ideas, creating a giant web of loosely-related threads. ENP types prefer a messy "internal system of webs*, while INPs are fairly OCD at ordering them and making sure there are no "pointless threads*. Hope you can understand what I'm trying to say?
> 
> It just seems to me that the way you describe your Ne use is more simplistic, which may mean you're SJ like the other poster said. Can you see yourself in my "web" description?
> 
> As for Fe-Ti vs Te-Fi, I really don't think you give enough info to say. You say you "analyse" things a lot, but it isn't clear what you mean. Careful logical analysis, wanting to solve a problem purely out of curiosity, is indeed Ti. But I'm not sure this is what you're describing. All the introverted types tend to spend quite a lot of time "analysing" things, also N types generally. Si can also lead ESJs to analyse a lot, and Ji functions can make ESPs do the same. So just saying you see yourself as very analytical doesn't mean much, unless you explain what and how you analyse, and your general thought process.


But I severely doubt I'm an Si dom or aux..I see hidden meanings and implications, I loathe details with a passion, I don't have good organization skills, I'm horrible at my surroundings, I prefer ideas over reality, I prefer adventures over consistency, I hate rules, I hate planning, I sometimes hate being around people, I act nothing like my ISFJ mother, I think _nothing_ like my ISFJ mother, I'm overwhelmed by the senses too easily (a sign of my sensory function being tert. or inf.). Not to mention, I live in the past/future, and I'm an abstract thinker. Also, earlier I diagnosed a girl as an Si-dom on here. When she examined the picture, she went off about how beautiful the trees were and how it was so sensual. Does that sound even remotely like what I wrote down? 

Another note is that my mother (an ISFJ) doesn't care about the accuracy of her words. Maybe it is an Si thing, maybe not, but I'm about 99% sure that accuracy is associated with the thinking functions. Si is associated with memory and sensations, for the most part. 

Also, my Ne may not be as developed due to the fact that, everyone else in my family disliked my heads being in the clouds, and didn't let me using my imagination until I was older (or at least tried to). Also, remember how young I am? Cognitive functions tend to manifest later on, when the brain is closer to full development, so of course they wouldn't be extremely developed at this point. Especially if my Ne is aux. and not dom. (which is why I'm considering INFP.) You also do not know the full extent of my imagination, either.

Additionally, _who said I don't go into exploration and depth about my ideas or analysis? No one ever asked me in this thread to elaborate on that._ Whenever I get an idea, I use it to create an overall framework for something. I examine each facet of the idea and I try to find which ideas are actually promising, which aren't. Which have the most ingenuity, etc. I examining their meaning, their orgin, their possibilities, etc. What I've been doing since I was 6 years old is creating a story, and every time I get an idea I add it to the universe of that story. I also, yes, dislike having pointless threads as they just cause my mind to throb. I have an overall mental framework, and each new idea is added to it. And yes, I'm not lying, I really do have that.

When I analyze, I typically analyze either the problems in my life, or various things. When I say various things, I have an iconoclastic tendency to question why we do things the way we do, or questions why things are the way they are. _Why do people tend to believe this?__What is the meaning of that?_ Whenever I have a problem, I overanalyze it's meaning and possibilities and possible problems it could have for about ten hours. I also analyze things and the logic behind them, too. Maybe not as often, but it does occur. I'm starting to consider the possibility of INFP, the description fits well and Fi is misunderstood.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I'm glad to see you've settled into your ENTP identity.
> 
> I don't think you're over-generalizing about SJs or INFPs. It's true that SJs lack depth and complexity and it's true that INFPs are childish and dreamy. What's also true is that ENTPs are the biggest trolls on the face of this earth. Their ego-stroking borders on the perverse. Trust me on this. I know an adult ENTP and the sight is absolutely dreadful.
> 
> Looking back through this thread, it's plain as day you have the makings of an Epic Troll. Keep cultivating those skills!


Too note, I wasn't really "trolling" on purpose. It kind of came out randomly and unconsciously, and in the back of my head I knew that I wasn't telling the truth, but my conscious was like "Oh, I'm for sure totally in every way being honest, yeah!." 
Also, I'm starting to doubt the possibility of being an Ne-dom. My attention span is bad, yes, but it isn't as bad as an Ne-doms.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Too note, I wasn't really "trolling" on purpose. It kind of came out randomly and unconsciously, and in the back of my head I knew that I wasn't telling the truth, but my conscious was like "Oh, I'm for sure totally in every way being honest, yeah!."
> Also, I'm starting to doubt the possibility of being an Ne-dom. My attention span is bad, yes, but it isn't as bad as an Ne-doms.


That was more a criticism of your stereotyping SJs and INFPs 

For the record, I do know an ENTP and you sound nothing like him. But like I said before, I don't see the point in comparing. He's an adult, you're a teen. He's a man, you're a girl. He grew up in one culture, you grew up in another. Diversity exists even within groups. You may be very well be an ENTP.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> That was more a criticism of your stereotyping SJs and INFPs
> 
> For the record, I do know an ENTP and you sound nothing like him. But like I said before, I don't see the point in comparing. He's an adult, you're a teen. He's a man, you're a girl. He grew up in one culture, you grew up in another. Diversity exists even within groups. You may be very well be an ENTP.


Still, I'm doubting that I'm an ENTP. They are, for the most part, cold logical thinkers, and I'm not. 

I've been researching for a while, and yes, I think I may be an INFP. I cry a lot because I'm hurt alot, and you even said yourself that I showed Fi/Te tendencies, yes? I may still be an ENTP, or another Ti/Fe type, but INFP is the only type that fits me.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Still, I'm doubting that I'm an ENTP. They are, for the most part, cold logical thinkers, and I'm not.
> 
> I've been researching for a while, and yes, I think I may be an INFP. I cry a lot because I'm hurt alot, and you even said yourself that I showed Fi/Te tendencies, yes? I may still be an ENTP, or another Ti/Fe type, but INFP is the only type that fits me.


I did say that, and @Jinsei said he saw the opposite. What do you think fits best?

You're still very young. Your emotions may have nothing to do with your personality type. Don't discount ENTP based on that alone


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, that response does sound like Ne. Actually, I'd say INP is more likely now - ENPs typically aren't as interested in internalising their ideas into a system inside their heads.

Also, I think you're saying you have ONE story you're working on and try to find a new place to fit new ideas into that, rather than starting a completely new story every time you get a new idea? This seems more of an INP than ENP approach to me. 

Your answer to the analysis question doesn't tell me much. Both INTPs (like me) and INFPs tend to focus on things like that. You don't really go through your thought process in any depth. How do you go about pondering these subjects?


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

From what I've seen in this thread though, I think you're much more likely to be INFP than INTP. INTPs tend to be much more objective about themselves and analyse their own and other people's thought processes in quite a mechanical way, trying to figure out what makes the clockwork tick. 

INFPs find it very difficult to see themselves in this way, or to even see the value in doing so." I'm not a machine, and I cannot be deconstructed in that way!" they might say. Fi tends to make the user feel as if they are truly special and unique, and in fact feeds its sense of self-worth with this. I suspect this may be why you wanted to be the "rare and special" INFJ type.

I could be wrong though. Just throwing it out there haha.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

No @TelepathicGoose I wasn't annoyed with you... I just needed sleep. The only thing preventing me from suggesting INFP before over ENTP was that it seemed at the time we were pretty certain of the Ti/Fe axis. Now it's the behavior you are currently exhibiting. Impulsively investing in one new possibility after another that gets presented to you and placing too much emphasis on the approval of others is a VERY clear Ne-Fe dominant / tertiary loop. It feels to me like you need to develop more self confidence in your own subjective perspective. It is very understandable why you would struggle with that right now, given that you are young and that self confidence is very much still developing. 

To me it seems clear from your posts and how you are tying things together logically that you are exercising T well. But you may be undervaluing your logical Ti conclusions and letting Ne/Fe roam too freely. Fi's being emotional and hurting a lot is a stereotype. Both Fi and Fe are capable and succeptable of feeling hurt and getting emotional. I'm sure others will correct me if I am wrong but it seems like they might be suggesting INFP because we all get the sense of T being undervalued here and we aren't 100% sure whether Ne is primary or not. I don't think this behavior is indicative of primary Fi however, I don't see someone with a primary subjective judging function as having such a problem coming to an internal subjective decision about this.

What I think is far more likely is that primary Ne is connecting with tertiary Fe to make F seem much stronger than it is. There is way to much talk of conscious analysis going on for me to agree that she has inferior Te. This is an example of what could be happening here... When she presents a new idea to her heavy Te father, tertiary Fe is seeking an external value judgment on it from him. When his primary Te examines it and rejects the ideas because it has no real world purpose or relevance... not only does she feel like her Ne is being devalued but also the value her Ti placed on it and the logical time and energy she put into analyzing the idea. This can make Fe go crazy with emotions. I think her subjective logical Ti is being challenged not her subjective feelings/judgments. Those seem much more succeptible to outside influence. Ne/Fe is completely overshadowing Ti here and undercutting its ability to trust her own logical subjectivity in my opinion. It is the same behavior that would be evident in a strong Fi user when his/her subjective feelings/judgments are perceived as being devalued. It is a very stereotypical behavior for INFP's especially... which is why I think people are suggesting it here.


**EDIT: That said, I could very well be wrong here. I feel like I am relying heavily on Ni instinct here and trying to logically piece and fit together what my gut is telling me**


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> Forget about it all. Come back to it in five years if still interested.


But I really want to know my type and participate on this website :-/


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

hoopla said:


> As an Si user, it's not really the object I've seen in the past. I would actually argue that's more Se, but I could be wrong, so anyone educated please inform. If I'm correct, who's to say only Si possesses recollection? Memory is a biological function, so I would be concerned for an individual that does not possess it.
> 
> If Se is about the objective facts of an object, it shouldn't be too out of water to assume Se could remember a past detail accurately, as is. "Oh I saw xxxx and it looked and smelled xxxx". That's calling the object as it was, without blurring it subjectively. As an Si user, I *disvalue* objects, so I cannot always remember the object as much as the feeling of that object; that impression it struck me to be.
> 
> ...


All introverted functions are subjective. The individual assigns a subjective value or interpretation to whatever that particular function feeds them. For T it's logic, for F its feeling/judgments, for S its sensory input, for N it's abstract / imaginitive potential. Likewise the extroverted functions are objective meaning the internal value placed on what that function feeds the individual is heavily influenced and often defined by something external to the individual.

In the case of sensory input, Se would look at a rock and say, "Look, a rock"... when asked why they think it's a rock they would probably look at you like you are stupid and say, "Uh... because that's what it is". Si would look at a rock and say, "That rock looks happy"... When asked why they might say something along the lines of, "Because it reminded of a pet rock I used to have as a child. His name was Ruppert and he had a big smiley face painted on him." Si relates to objects through the individual's subjective association with the object, not the object itself. This is why Si is so often related and tied to memory.

I really like to think in formulas... it helps me for some reason.

The function's purpose + subjective/objective = How it works


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose I said I'd be back, and here I am. I've studied your OP and post #19 with your responses to Hoopla, and I've come to the conclusion that you're most likely an INTJ. I'd say "definitely", but let's not anger the others.  

I also considered that you're pretty young and still have 3-5 years to get to know yourself better before your brain is done being baked so to speak, so please keep an open mind and don't lock down on something that might not be you. I'd make a complete copy of everything and comment step by step like a good boy should, but I won't. The proof is already there for everyone to see. Here we go.

I'm finding much that points to Ni-dom, which would nail down Se as inferior. You describe how you get your ideas and how they develop in your head, also what your thoughts "look like". Taking multiple concepts and tying them together into one or a few ideas, this intense focus would suggest Ni over Ne. You're mainly an observer, pointing against dominant judging function, discrediting the possibility of IP/EJ (you didn't seem very extroverted anyway).

The way you describe your objectivity when it comes to values, your openness to new ideas, implementing logic to completely throw away past values, even strong ones, suggests Fi in combination with Te. An INFP or INFJ would defend their values more valiantly in this case, in my opinion. It's already been established that you're very good at expressing your thoughts, as can also be seen from the many complements on your writing style. You're not incabable to listen to others, taking in many perspectives and sizing them up beside your own, but in the end you make up your own mind about things.

You describe how you want to be less emotional. To me this seems like you are wanting to protect your weaker feelings, they're not smaller than others' emotions, but they're too fragile to be let out on rampage. I'm guessing you don't feel very comfortable expressing intense emotion in front of others and would rather deal with these in a safe environment, that is on your own. This suggests Fi in tertiary position, letting your stronger sense of logic act as big brother in most cases. You seem to have a strong ability to understand and rationalize your feelings, taking them into account, but not letting them take over.

There's also the fact that you remind me so much of myself when I was 15 that your OP might as well describe me. Some things like how you describe yourself around other teenagers and also adults resonate very much with my own school years, I also felt misunderstood, undervalued and alienated most of the time. Like you I also thought that other kids processed things like me when I was young, but slowly learned that this wasn't the case, I was different from most. And yeah, the humor... 

I think I've gone over most functions and their likely positions, tell me if you agree with any of this. Does INTJ make any sense to you?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> hoopla said:
> 
> 
> > As an Si user, it's not really the object I've seen in the past. I would actually argue that's more Se, but I could be wrong, so anyone educated please inform. If I'm correct, who's to say only Si possesses recollection? Memory is a biological function, so I would be concerned for an individual that does not possess it.
> ...


So can it be inferred that my desire for linguistic accuracy has something to do with Ti?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> @TelepathicGoose I said I'd be back, and here I am. I've studied your OP and post #19 with your responses to Hoopla, and I've come to the conclusion that you're most likely an INTJ. I'd say "definitely", but let's not anger the others.
> 
> I also considered that you're pretty young and still have 3-5 years to get to know yourself better before your brain is done being baked so to speak, so please keep an open mind and don't lock down on something that might not be you. I'd make a complete copy of everything and comment step by step like a good boy should, but I won't. The proof is already there for everyone to see. Here we go.
> 
> ...


Okay, I see what you're saying. And yes, to note, a there was a large portion of my OP that was actually true, I wasn't lying on a lot of it.

The way you described how I make decisions is very true. I take input from everyone and then I make the end decision myself. Also I've noticed that when Im extremely honest that people say I act more Fi/Te.

The question then is Ne/Si or Ni/Se. Still not sure about that, I'll need some other input on that.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Okay, I see what you're saying. And yes, to note, a there was a large portion of my OP that was actually true, I wasn't lying on a lot of it.
> 
> The way you described how I make decisions is very true. I take input from everyone and then I make the end decision myself. Also I've noticed that when Im extremely honest that people say I act more Fi/Te.
> 
> The question then is Ne/Si or Ni/Se. Still not sure about that, I'll need some other input on that.


Intuition is hard enough to understand in of itself, let alone telling Ni and Ne apart. The way I looked at it was how you seem to organize your ideas. You're focusing everything around you, everything you take in, into a few solid ideas (Ni), versus doing the reverse which would be exploring infinite possibilities outward, ending up with thousands of ideas at once, but without as much focus (Ne). 

I hope I was able to describe them somewhat.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> @_TelepathicGoose_ I said I'd be back, and here I am. I've studied your OP and post #19 with your responses to Hoopla, and I've come to the conclusion that you're most likely an INTJ. I'd say "definitely", but let's not anger the others.
> 
> I also considered that you're pretty young and still have 3-5 years to get to know yourself better before your brain is done being baked so to speak, so please keep an open mind and don't lock down on something that might not be you. I'd make a complete copy of everything and comment step by step like a good boy should, but I won't. The proof is already there for everyone to see. Here we go.
> 
> ...


Someone else who saw Te. Hmmm.

@_TelepathicGoose_, what are you thoughts on Fi in this context?


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

@Blue Soul

How do you explain the conflict with her ENTJ father over her ideas? The top two functions of an INTJ and ENTJ align... One would imagine that two types that share Te and Ni wouldn't have this conflict over the relevance and purpose of her ideas.

Also take a look at her description of the image from my scenario test:



TelepathicGoose said:


> @Jinsei
> 
> Sorry I took so long to reply to this, I had school (of course.)
> 
> ...


This spoke very much to Ne/Si stream of consciousness to me. Si relates subjectively to the objects and colors in the photo and Ne takes the Si subjectivity and runs with it. Both Ne and Ni aim at taking abstract connections and forming them into cohesive patterns... but for Ni it often seems like those connections are formed subconsciously and then the final pattern gets dropped into the conscious mind as a sort of "AH, HA? Hrm... how did I figure that out." It isn't a clear stream of consciousness like what is written above. What she wrote seems much more like this:

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-for...istype-revelation-thread-316.html#post9243226

The dictation of what Ni is doing is really what Ne does... He's externalizing the Ni process that happens very subsconsiously to give the Ni user the connection of, "OH, It's a pencil sharpener!"

Also... serious question @TelepathicGoose... when does the soul stealing start? You didn't really specify a time table or anything to have you typed by...


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> This goes the same whenever we discuss theories, like evolution. I tend to believe most aspects of evolution as long as they seem logical, and they haven't been proven wrong. He tends to only believe the aspects of evolution that have been proven or have fossil evidence.


This seems like a Ti vs Te conflict... Ti says as long as this makes logical sense to me great. Te says where is the evidence this makes logical sense?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> @_Blue Soul_
> 
> How do you explain the conflict with her ENTJ father over her ideas? The top two functions of an INTJ and ENTJ align... One would imagine that two types that share Te and Ni wouldn't have this conflict over the relevance and purpose of her ideas.


- We're taking it as a given that her father is an ENTJ.
- The difference in age and life experience might explain the conflict.
- The father-daughter dynamic ("prove yourself" when he asks her to do her work)

or no?

Having said that, I also saw Ne/Si.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

I will admit that Ni can look like Ne when you apply logical Ti to backtrace the path Ni took to get to the conclusion... and then describe that path. When inspiration hits... I often find myself doing that... mainly because I always ask myself hrm... where did that come from and I want to know lol. The path usually ends up looking like an Ne stream of consciousness.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> - We're taking it as a given that her father is an ENTJ.
> - The difference in age and life experience might explain the conflict.
> - The father-daughter dynamic ("prove yourself" when he asks her to do her work)


Good point, I can see those being a big influencing factor. Logically I still see Ne/Si and Ti/Fe... however my Fe is connecting with everyone else's judgments and making me question the accuracy of my logical assertion lol.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> - We're taking it as a given that her father is an ENTJ.
> - The difference in age and life experience might explain the conflict.
> - The father-daughter dynamic ("prove yourself" when he asks her to do her work)
> 
> ...


If we assume she is Ne/Si, the only plausible type would be INFP if she's also Te/Fi.

@Jinsei @shinynotshiny Which types are you two arguing for anyway?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Blue Soul

I saw Ne/Si, but I can't say with certainty it's Ne/Si. What keeps me from saying Ni/Se is the way she interpreted the image.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@Jinsei How is the pencil sharpener helping to tell Ni from Ne?

Also a problem I'm seeing with the image from the scenario test is overanalysis from her part.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Blue Soul

Yes, she is prone to overanalyzing.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> If we assume she is Ne/Si, the only plausible type would be INFP if she's also Te/Fi.
> 
> @Jinsei @shinynotshiny Which types are you two arguing for anyway?


Not necessarily... ENFP is an option if Te/Fi... however if she isn't then ENTP could be. What do you think about the quote I referenced earlier about her and her father's conflict over evolution.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Blue Soul @shinynotshiny @Jinsei @Rachel Wood
Sorry for being inactive for a little while, I was completing my homework assignments.

Here's a few things you should all know about my father:
*OCD, manic depression, anger management, oh, and extremely selfish and domineering. (explains why I disagree with him)
*I've decided his enneagram is either 1,4, or 8 (not sure which...)
*He had a bad history with a mean mother, and he's very hurt by it. His inferior Fi is very weird and comes out at bad points in time.
*I hate admitting this, but yes, I resemble my father in many ways. My mother knows about this, and she is always pointing out times when I act like my dad. 

Here's some other items:
*I see Fi/Te in me a lot more now, but I'm still not sure. This goes the same for Ni/Se or Ne/Si. What @Blue Soul pointed out was true, Ni is more convergent. 
*I notice I talk at times like an INTJ whenever I need to write an objective or scientific essay. Not so much when I am writing my stories or in normal daily life, but when it comes to more professional or logic-oriented topics, yes, I do resemble INTJs verbally.
*I am for sure not an extrovert, even in MBTI terms. I tried being very social at school today to test it out, and within half an hour I was burnt out and sat in the back of the classroom reading. Also, I'm just more introspective in general. If you haven't noticed, I spend a lot of time thinking about myself and people close to me.
*Also, while what @Rachel Wood said about bullet points being just a T thing and not intro or extra verted at all, I happen to notice a lot of NTJs doing the same sort of bullet point thing I'm doing here. I just sort of do it, because it helps clarify my thoughts and it comes naturally now.

However, I may still be an INFP or something else. I don't know. The Ni/Se or Ne/Si axis thing is difficult to read. Even after checking every website I still am ignorant as to which I use. 

I'm still not sure what any of this means. I'd love your input.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Soullessness might be cool.

You remind me greatly of myself, so I'm going to say INTJ.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Not necessarily... ENFP is an option if Te/Fi... however if she isn't then ENTP could be. What do you think about the quote I referenced earlier about her and her father's conflict over evolution.


I find it hard to believe she's an extrovert or a dominant/auxiliary feeler.

There are too many variables in all of the father examples, could be simple disagreement. ENTJs also tend to be more obsessed with proof than INTJs, using myself as basis I would go with her alternative over the father's. I don't think the example necessarily points to any specific functions in either of them. Proven right and proven wrong are both proofs.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Jinsei

No one said you couldn't get it right


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> @Jinsei
> 
> No one said you couldn't get it right


Lol I know that... it was pure self doubt of my Ni / Ti process driven by my Fe's need for validation of my value judgments.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> No one doubted your abilities to begin with, you're good at this. Love your tests. I only just started typing others.


Sorry, didn't mean that as an implication on others. Someone did doubt my abilities lol... me :tongue:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@_Jinsei_

I think it's good that you considered the possibility of being wrong. It means you're not the type of person who limits their work because they're stubborn and want to protect their egos


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> @Jinsei
> 
> I think it's a good that you considered the possibility of being wrong. It means you're not the type of person who limits their work because they're stubborn and want to protect their egos


Thank you, that's a very nice compliment! I honestly appreciate all of the perspectives you @Blue Soul and @Rachel Wood have given here too. They have challenged my own understanding of things and I enjoy being challenged. That is how we grow. Through discussing and debating all of this I feel like my own understanding has significantly increased. Thanks for that! I hope you guys feel the same.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Lol I know that... it was pure self doubt of my Ni / Ti process driven by my Fe's need for validation of my value judgments.


Are you an INFJ?


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> Are you an INFJ?


Yup


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Thank you, that's a very nice compliment! I honestly appreciate all of the perspectives you @Blue Soul and @Rachel Wood have given here too. They have challenged my own understanding of things and I enjoy being challenged. That is how we grow. Through discussing and debating all of this I feel like my own understanding has significantly increased. Thanks for that! I hope you guys feel the same.


I agree, challenge and learning go hand in hand. If you already know everything there is no challenge, but if the challenge is too strong you can still learn from it. You both seem knowledgeable.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> I agree, challenge and learning go hand in hand. If you already know everything there is no challenge, but if the challenge is too strong you can still learn from it. You both seem knowledgeable.


Awww... @Blue Soul, @Rachel Wood, @shinynotshiny @TelepathicGoose... GROUP HUG!!!!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Thank you, that's a very nice compliment! I honestly appreciate all of the perspectives you @_Blue Soul_ and @_Rachel Wood_ have given here too. They have challenged my own understanding of things and I enjoy being challenged. That is how we grow. Through discussing and debating all of this I feel like my own understanding has significantly increased. Thanks for that! I hope you guys feel the same.


Only being truthful, and I do feel the same 

This is still new to me, so I've been taking in everyone's point of view and trying to make sense of it all. Your contribution to this thread is especially helpful because I'm still not clear on how certain functions interact with each other to create specific behaviors. Even though I may be wrong with an interpretation, it creates an opportunity to learn. I've stuck around because @TelepathicGoose is like a puzzle someone has to finish. 

I need closure :tongue:









​


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Rachel Wood said:


> Some points:
> 
> Being obsessed with misspellings is very much related to Sensing. There's no T function required.
> 
> Being obsessed with correct grammar and word choice, on the other hand, is indeed related to Thinking.


To note: I'm obessessed with grammar and word choice, not spelling.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I need closure :tongue:


Hrm... interesting... answering the why of this may help you nail things down for yourself. What are you still on the fence about if I may ask?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jinsei @Blue Soul @Rachel Wood @shinynotshiny

I apologize for taking the length of time I did to respond, I've been busy.

I would also like to apologize for how I'm "confusing" all of you. However, and I've said this before, the way I keep attributing different attributes to myself is almost completely unconscious. Part of it is this self denial thing I have. When I wrote the OP, I really wanted to be an INFJ, and I thought I was. Any "lying" I did was completely unconscious and I didn't even notice it until @shinynotshiny and @hoopla pointed it out. And to note, most of the OP was honest. I cannot control if you don't believe me on this...but I know myself that it was.

I would also like to point out that none of us are completely solid on every aspect of this study. I also know that I am young and therefore my functions and my brain are not developed. I really just wanted to have some closure on this. 

Anyway, I want you all to know that I actually did not manipulate my post on purpose. Now, either @shinynotshiny or @Rachel Wood may go find a quote of me claiming that I did. This is because at that point I realized that I was manipulating you, but beforehand I was completely unconscious of it. I'm sorry for the damage I have done and please remember that I am young, impressionable, and easily influenced. 

Is there any way we can get on good terms again, and solve my type without any further distress? You are all very nice and I'd like to get along if we can.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Hrm... interesting... answering the why of this may help you nail things down for yourself. What are you still on the fence about if I may ask?


You mean why I'm on the fence about TelepathicGoose's type?

I see Ne/Si, but I also see inferior Se. Her back and forth hasn't given me a clear picture of Ni. She exhibited Ne after accepting it as her preferred function, but can we rely on that after she admitted to altering her answers? It may not even be a conscious choice at this point.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> You mean why I'm on the fence about TelepathicGoose's type?
> 
> I see Ne/Si, but I also see inferior Se. Her back and forth hasn't given me a clear picture of Ni. She exhibited Ne after accepting it as her preferred function, but can we rely on that after she admitted to altering her answers? It may not even be a conscious choice at this point.


No, what drives your need for closure here?


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @Jinsei @Blue Soul @Rachel Wood @shinynotshiny
> 
> I apologize for taking the length of time I did to respond, I've been busy.
> 
> ...


Crazy psychic goose lol, I told you that I understood what was going on. And I DO believe that what you wanted to be true unconsciously influenced and manipulated your responses. I can realate alot to this kind of behavior. Never underestimate the human ability for self denial and rationalization. I don't think you are on bad terms here... this is just a frustrating puzzle for everyone lol.

Stepping back a bit here and analyzing this post... it reeks of Fe to me... you sense people have made value judgments about you and you are seeking approval and to bring about emotional harmony and influence those value judgments back towards a positive direction. Clear Fe trying to effect what is perceived as a hostile emotional environment and transform it into and emotionally harmonious one...

Fi would feel stomped all over here... Fe does too but instead of just saying, "I FEEL HURT AND DEVALUED!!"... It tries to bring things back into balance and harmony.

You are also trying to logically break things down for people so they fully understand... Ti?

Quote in bold: That's good! Keep the compliments coming!

Seriously people, can't we all just get along?! :tongue:

Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> No, what drives your need for closure here?


Ah, I see.

Quite simply, I need to satisfy my curiosity :tongue:

If anyone comes to a conclusion, I'd also like to understand how they came to that conclusion. Part of the learning process.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_Jinsei_ @_Blue Soul_ @_Rachel Wood_ @_shinynotshiny_
> 
> I apologize for taking the length of time I did to respond, I've been busy.
> 
> ...


I'm with @Jinsei. I'm not frustrated or distressed. In fact, I'm enjoying the process 

Having said that, I'm sorry if I've made this uncomfortable for you. I would also like to get along.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Quite simply, *I need to satisfy my curiosity* :tongue:
> 
> If anyone comes to a conclusion, I'd also like to *understand how* they came to that conclusion. Part of the learning process.


*cough* Ti... 
...
...
"I JUST HAVE TO KNOW!!!!"

Te would say "There is no point to this we can't determine anything if we can't trust the evidence of her answers... I give up"


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Ti...


I have no consistent result when it comes to my type :laughing:


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> I see Fi in that too but this is also operating under the assumption that she is indeed Ni dom instead of Ne... She could be an ENF... OH LOOK! A THING!!
> 
> Lol... but probably not as likely. She seems pretty socially introverted but social introversion isn't necessarily the same thing as MBTI introversion. MBTI introversion refers to the preference of the primary function. Both ENTP's and ENFP's can be rather introverted socially because as I have said before... Ne doesn't need socialization... just external stimulation.
> 
> Reference from the horse's mouth: http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/70030-introverted-enfp.html


I agree that example could be interpreted in both ways. I've always been told that I'm careful, but not shy. I'm a quiet person and definitely introverted, but still not shy or afraid to speak up, I just choose not to most of the time. Similarly I believe there can be shy ENFPs, ENTPs or any other extrovert, but those are some of the potentially more shy I know of.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Do you need a telepathic hug sent straight from the feathers of a goose?


Oh, can you also send the sensation of hugging fluffy feathers? That would be extra comforting.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> I agree that example could be interpreted in both ways. I've always been told that I'm careful, but not shy. *I'm a quiet person and definitely introverted, but still not shy or afraid to speak up, *I just choose not to most of the time. Similarly I believe there can be shy ENFPs, ENTPs or any other extrovert, but those are some of the potentially more shy I know of.


The part in bold, sounds exactly like me.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Also, I believe I am actually very focused. (Besides spacing out when people talk for too long.) I'm always the one in group projects getting everyone back on track and actually getting goals and whatnot set.


Are you describing me now?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Oh, can you also send the sensation of hugging fluffy feathers? That would be extra comforting.


Yes, of course. 

*sends fluffy hugging feathers through magical telepathic goose-ness*
*random Star Wars-esque sound bloops*

*The hug has been sent*


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yes, of course.
> 
> *sends fluffy hugging feathers through magical telepathic goose-ness*
> *random Star Wars-esque sound bloops*
> ...


Such a wonderful goose :blushed:


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yes, of course.
> 
> *sends fluffy hugging feathers through magical telepathic goose-ness*
> **random Star Wars-esque sound bloops**
> ...


There are no random Star Wars-esque sounds. :>


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> Are you describing me now?


I don't know, am I?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> There are no random Star Wars-esque sounds. :>


There aren't? I guess I'll change that to "random Star Trek enterprise bloops" then.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Such a wonderful goose :blushed:


Aw, thank you. :blushed:


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Whenever I try to empathize with a person, I often try to put myself in their shoes and see how I would feel if I were them. It's as if I am them for a second. I do that literally. I put my exact self with all of my thoughts and experiences into the situation to see how I would feel. I feel as if this may be Fi, as* Fi tends to mirror emotions (i.e., sees how the person feels if they were in the situation) as opposed to Fe which tends to "absorb" the other person's emotions (Fe doesn't need to self-relate in order to empathize.)*
> 
> And @shinynotshiny, yes, I don't always cry when watching sad movies. I may feel bad, but I tend to cry more if I can relate to it.


This is true...

However, the individual functions never operate in a vacuum. They interconnect and work together. When you were watching the movie earlier, F wasn't the only thing working. S was feeding you sensory input, N was imagining, T was logically analyzing, and F was feeling and assigning value. What I described earlier that was my NiFe working kind of seems like Fi now as I read these responses. However I know my Ni was engaged in that moment because I internally generated an entire scene from very little given detail about the actual scene. In that case Ni was the one doing the subjective self generation and then connecting to F to assign feelings and emotions to it.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> @Jinsei
> 
> I'm going to lie awake tonight, agonizing over what you shared. What I feel is anger (not towards you). There's no redeeming people like that. That's what I believe.
> 
> ...


*cough* Fi...

DARN YOU!! You weren't kidding lol :tongue:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> This is true...
> 
> However, the individual functions never operate in a vacuum. They interconnect and work together. When you were watching the movie earlier, F wasn't the only thing working. S was feeding you sensory input, N was imagining, T was logically analyzing, and F was feeling and assigning value. What I described earlier that was my NiFe working kind of seems like Fi now as I read these responses. However I know my Ni was engaged in that moment because I internally generated an entire scene from very little given detail about the actual scene. In that case Ni was the one doing the subjective self generation and then connecting to F to assign feelings and emotions to it.


I see, I see.

Then, which do you think I use? It may be helpful to figure out whether I use Ni/Se or Ne/Si.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> There aren't? I guess I'll change that to "random Star Trek enterprise bloops" then.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> There aren't? I guess I'll change that to "random Star Trek enterprise bloops" then.


Nah, keep the bloops. I just wanted to share some trivia.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@shinynotshiny

You cannot possible even comprehend what those sounds mean to me. My father has been a Trekkie for such a long time, he probably begun watching the original series as a fetus. He's made me watch it with him every Saturday morning (or at least most) since I was 8 years old. I've probably seen every episode five times around...

@Blue Soul,

Ah, alrighty then.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> [MENTION=229794]You cannot possible even comprehend what those sounds mean to me. My father has been a Trekkie for such a long time, he probably begun watching the original series as a fetus. He's made me watch it with him every Saturday morning (or at least most) since I was 8 years old. I've probably seen every episode...


The Next Generation? 

Edit: Oh wait original, I'm tired.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_shinynotshiny_
> 
> You cannot possible even comprehend what those sounds mean to me. My father has been a Trekkie for such a long time, he probably begun watching the original series as a fetus. He's made me watch it with him every Saturday morning (or at least most) since I was 8 years old. I've probably seen every episode five times around...


I'm being sincere when I say this cracks me up.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> The Next Generation?
> 
> Edit: Oh wait original, I'm tired.


I've seen the original, the next generation, voyager, and we're currently watching deep space 9 (my dad disliked it originally and I had to convince him it was a good idea just for the sake of watching it.)


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I'm being sincere when I say this cracks me up.


I blame my dad for it.
My dad is a nerd turned professor. Full blown, as a kid he wore suspenders and a headgear. Now, he has a beard, wears a suit with shoulder pads, and has funky glasses. It's like I'm living with an archetype.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@shinynotshiny @Blue Soul

We should probably get back on track


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @shinynotshiny @Blue Soul
> 
> We should probably get back on track


Back on trek? (sorry)


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> Back on trek? (sorry)


Yes. Back on "treck."

No but seriously, I really want to solve this now *cringes in impatience and starts fantasizing about eating chocolate in the meantime*


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Actually, I do admit when I said "oh look, a thing!" I was doing that unconscious fitting-myself-to-a-type denial schlab.
> 
> To elaborate, I now do not think I am an Ne dom. I actually believe I focus _too _much on myself and not on the world around me. *My mother tells me I'm too self-absorbed, and that "there is a big world out there" (words from her directly.)*
> 
> Also, I believe I am actually very focused. (Besides spacing out when people talk for too long.) I'm always the one in group projects getting everyone back on track and actually getting goals and whatnot set.


Based on this, other posts that we've had on the N topic, and everyone else's opinions... I would say you are probably more Ni then Ne. Which would make discerning the difference between NiFe and NiFi working in a situation like this... very very hard. I'm still gravitating towards the Ti/Fe axis though... based on the post you made trying to bring everything back into emotional harmony... and your logical focus on understanding and logical continuity rather than external evidence and facts... Because all of that fits with the possibility of NiFe looking like Fi in a situation like you described... But at this point I just don't know because like @shinynotshiny said I could be trying to rationalize things to fit the conclusions I have made.

LOLZ!!! Back on trek!!! *slaps his knee*


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I feel like posting images so let's try this again.

Answer as quickly as possible. Do not over-analyze.

-

*What are you thoughts on this picture?*


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Based on this, other posts that we've had on the N topic, and everyone else's opinions... I would say you are probably more Ni then Ne. Which would make discerning the difference between NiFe and NiFi working in a situation like this... very very hard. I'm still gravitating towards the Ti/Fe axis though... based on the post you made trying to bring everything back into emotional harmony... and your logical focus on understanding and logical continuity rather than external evidence and facts... Because all of that fits with the possibility of NiFe looking like Fi in a situation like you described... But at this point I just don't know because like @shinynotshiny said I could be trying to rationalize things to fit the conclusions I have made.


If Ti/Fe still is possible, then INFJ is not impossible either. And I'd be back at square one, that is my guess of INTJ or INFJ.

But say she is INTJ and her father is ENTJ (I assume this is where you're basing much of Ti off, the evolution discussion), ENTJs have Te-dom while INTJs have Te-aux. I know for a fact that I tend to fall into the background when interacting with ENTJ, because they are just too domineering, and won't listen to me anyway, I have trouble finding the space to speak even.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Based on this, other posts that we've had on the N topic, and everyone else's opinions... I would say you are probably more Ni then Ne. Which would make discerning the difference between NiFe and NiFi working in a situation like this... very very hard. I'm still gravitating towards the Ti/Fe axis though... based on the post you made trying to bring everything back into emotional harmony... and your logical focus on understanding and logical continuity rather than external evidence and facts... Because all of that fits with the possibility of NiFe looking like Fi in a situation like you described... But at this point I just don't know because like @shinynotshiny said I could be trying to rationalize things to fit the conclusions I have made.
> 
> LOLZ!!! Back on trek!!! *slaps his knee*


Hmm, should I fill out your questionnaire and see what I get?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> If Ti/Fe still is possible, then INFJ is not impossible either. And I'd be back at square one, that is my guess of INTJ or INFJ.
> 
> But say she is INTJ and her father is ENTJ (I assume this is where you're basing much of Ti off, the evolution discussion), ENTJs have Te-dom while INTJs have Te-aux. I know for a fact that I tend to fall into the background when interacting with ENTJ, because they are just too domineering, and won't listen to me anyway, I have trouble finding the space to speak even.


My father renders it extremely difficult for me to speak. All he wants is to have a listener, and so I have to sit there and listen for ages. It's not very entertaining.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I feel like posting images so let's try this again.
> 
> Answer as quickly as possible. Do not over-analyze.
> 
> ...


I don't have the energy to analyze it too much now (I'm tired), but what I thought initially was _"what is she looking at?"_


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Write whatever you want about this slice of pie.











ALSO: Check out the links I posted last night. Worth a try.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Write whatever you want about this slice of pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, here's a few things I thought (and I'm a bit tired so my brain is fried):

1.) Where is the pie at? The background is blurred, *I wonder where in the world the pie is and I wonder what the room the pie is in looks like.*

2.) I'm trying to figure out what symbol or image I want the pie to represent. Hmmm...well the pie looks like a mouth, the chips look like they're stabbing it, the fork looks like it's invading the pie. 
Hmm....hmm...*I've decided that this is a representation of a spaceship getting attacked.*

The things in bold were my conclusions. 
@shinynotshiny @Jinsei @Blue Soul


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I feel like posting images so let's try this again.
> 
> Answer as quickly as possible. Do not over-analyze.
> 
> ...


Eyes... she's thinking, _"Why the #[email protected]% did you just splatter me with neon paint?!"_ And she's looking at the jerk who she's about to rip a new one for doing it. He... it's probably a he because men are idiots... is probably giggling off screen and preparing to run very fast... as she is obviously getting ready to pummel him... and looks rather fast herself... himself? Is that a man or a woman?... the giant orange eyelashes throw me off...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Eyes... she's thinking, _"Why the #[email protected]% did you just splatter me with neon paint?!"_ And she's looking at the jerk who she's about to rip a new one for doing it. He... it's probably a he because men are idiots... is probably giggling off screen and preparing to run very fast... as she is obviously getting ready to pummel him... and looks rather fast herself... himself? Is that a man or a woman?... the giant orange eyelashes throws me off...


Ahaha. For some reason, the paint looks a bit like stardust, maybe she's an alien saying to her henchman "get me the ooglob vaerlsioop bllroop now or else!"


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@_Jinsei_











@_TelepathicGoose_

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> @_Jinsei_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, let me take it.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Write whatever you want about this slice of pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that pie in my mouth!...

that said I would probably grab the whole thing and pretend it was a spaceship as it flew into my mouth... and by mouth I mean black hole.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> @_Jinsei_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, thank you thank you... I'll be here all night...
...
...
Seriously... I have no life :crying:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@shinynotshiny

Here's what I got:

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************ (24.5)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ***** (5.1)
unused
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *************************** (27.5)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************************** (48)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************************************ (36.5)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************** (29.5)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************************** (32.6)
good use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************ (36.5)
excellent use


(It told me I was either ENTJ, INTJ, or ENFJ)

I was completely honest on this.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> Lol, thank you thank you... I'll be here all night...
> ...
> ...
> Seriously... I have no life :crying:


He's congratulating you 

Life? What is life.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> I want that pie in my mouth!...
> 
> that said I would probably grab the whole thing and pretend it was a spaceship as it flew into my mouth... and by mouth I mean black hole.


I would do the same, don't worry.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> That actually sounds quantifiable though.


I've always wanted to perform that experiment. I once made a list of all the things I would need to buy and do to discover that...but lost it...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Agreed.
> 
> @TelepathicGoose (I keep confusing goose with moose in my head)
> 
> ...


Okay fine one more and then I'm all quizzed-out.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Okay fine one more and then I'm all quizzed-out.


My thanks, Moose-Goose.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@shinynotshiny

Extroversion	||||||||||	36%
Orderliness	||||||||||||||	60%
Emotional Stability	||||||||||||	48%
Accommodation	||||||||||||||	52%
Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||||||||||	86%

The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.

Emotional Stability results were medium which suggests you are moderately relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Accommodation results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.

Inquisitiveness results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RLOAI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive
(the hyperlinks above contain more thorough descriptions including preferred/dispreferred careers)


...can I be done with the quizzes now? I'm tired


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_shinynotshiny_
> 
> Extroversion |||||||||| 36%
> Orderliness |||||||||||||| 60%
> ...


I am satisfied. Yes. Rest and rejoice!


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> That actually sounds quantifiable though.


I dare you to try lol...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I am satisfied. Yes. Rest and rejoice!


What does my big 5 imply?


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@shinynotshiny Thanks for the quizzes btw.

@TelepathicGoose You choose, Goose. 

But the big question remains; do we get to keep our souls now?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> What does my big 5 imply?


From the same site:

RLOAI - Global 5 Type Descriptions

Global 5/Big 5 to Jung/MBTI/Kiersey correlations


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinsei said:


> I dare you to try lol...


I type that owl as an ENTP. So wise, yet so trolly.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> @shinynotshiny Thanks for the quizzes btw.
> 
> @TelepathicGoose You choose, Goose.
> 
> But the big question remains; do we get to keep our souls now?


Hmm, I need a price in exchannnngee.

Choose? CHOOSE? Well I don't know...(I have an idea but I don't want to share it until I see everyone else's responses and then I may do so)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> @_shinynotshiny_ Thanks for the quizzes btw.


Treat them with suspicion. You put your trust in them and then they lie to you and break your heart.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> From the same site:
> 
> RLOAI - Global 5 Type Descriptions
> 
> Global 5/Big 5 to Jung/MBTI/Kiersey correlations


Apparently INTJ is "RCOEI" or "RLOEI"...but my accommodation was fair.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Apparently INTJ is "RCOEI" or "RLOEI"...but my accommodation was fair.


Yes, it was fairly balanced, and I wouldn't treat these correlations so strictly.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I've always wanted to perform that experiment. I once made a list of all the things I would need to buy and do to discover that...but lost it...


 @Blue Soul... we should apply for a research grant from the government to figure this out. I hear they just hand those out like candy. We would need some sort of motor to hold the tootsie pop and make it spin... hrm what could we use as a tongue simulator... We can't risk using a human tongue... humans would be too tempted to bite... unless of course the tongue wasn't attached to a human... but that is pretty morbid... maybe one of those sponges people use to seal envelopes instead... and a mechanism to keep it moist... I'm thinking one of those bottles that hampsters drink out of... we could rig a lever to the motor to create the licking motion with the sponge... when it's up it hits the hampster bottle and gets moist... as it goes down it licks the tootsie pop. Now all we need is a mechanism to count the licks... so we can avoid human error and mis-counting...

Ugh... that's it... Ni is tapped out... brain is fried... Someone else can finish the rest of the contraption lol

But by my calculations we'd need a budget of about $3 mil...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Yes, it was fairly balanced, and I wouldn't treat these correlations so strictly.


Okay...so are we deciding on INTJ? Is this it?



(I was enjoying this thread...:{)


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Yes, it was fairly balanced, and I wouldn't treat these correlations so strictly.


If we've decided my type then I want to try and type you. 

(But let's confirm my type first)


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Yes, it was fairly balanced, and I wouldn't treat these correlations so strictly.


Yeah, those Global 5 descriptions seem very generalizing and stiff.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

> Last edited by TelepathicGoose; Today at 09:28 PM. Reason:* Should I still consider INFJ????????*


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Blue Soul

With math, I'm very skilled at doing mental math and since it's time efficient, I tend to go real fast and get my mental math done. I get the answer in my head, and I write it down. My work may come up messy at times. My mother (who uses Si Ti) is very meticulous and dislikes my mental math and she sees a lot of room for error and whatnot.

Is my mental math a sign of Ni-Te, something else, or is it uncorrelated...


----------

